# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  770 per sostituiti nuovi minimi

## danilo sciuto

Buongiorno a tutti! 
Desidererei sapere come vi state comportando con i pagamenti effettuati ai nuovi minimi; in particolare: 
- le certificazioni del sostituto di imposta le state facendo?
- nel 770 li mettete o no?  Non ho avuto modo di verificare cosa dicono le istruzioni. 
ciao !

----------


## sannacesco

ma i nuovi minimi non applicano la ritenuta d'acconto.
perché dovresti riportarli nel 770?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma i nuovi minimi non applicano la ritenuta d'acconto.
> perché dovresti riportarli nel 770?

  Perchè per gli art. 13 L. 388/00 si faceva....

----------


## sannacesco

> Perchè per gli art. 13 L. 388/00 si faceva....

  credo che sia un altro tipo di regime.
in questo caso non vengono sostituiti da nessuno perché non applicano la ritenuta.
A questo riguardo esiste un articolo del Commercialista Telematico che potrebbe esserti utile:  Contribuenti minimi senza ritenuta d'acconto   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Maior

Buondì, caro.  :Smile:  
Allora, al 26/11/2012 accadeva questo: 
Testo richiesta informazioni:
Vorrei sapere se i nuovi minimi, pur non avendo ritenuta d'acconto nelle proprie fatture, andranno indicati come percipienti nel 770, allo stesso modo di come era previsto per il regime ex art. 13 L. 388/2000. Grazie.  
Testo risposta:
Gentile Sig.ra Maior, per quanto riguarda la prima parte del quesito, si ritiene che i soggetti che aderiscono al nuovo regime agevolato dei minimi, di cui al D.L.n. 98/2011, convertito con modificazione dalla Legge 15/07/2011, n.111, che per espressa previsione normativa non sono assoggettati a ritenute alla fonte, da parte del sostituto d'imposta, siano da questo punto di vista assimilabili alla figura dei soggetti che hanno optato per il regime relativo alle nuove iniziative produttive di cui all'art. 13 L. 23/12/2000 n.388, per cui in egual modo gli stessi dovrebbero essere indicati come percipienti nel Mod. 770. In ogni caso, per eventuale conferma sarà necessario attendere l'indicazione nelle istruzioni del Mod. 770 relativo al 2012 che sarà approvato nel 2013. Cordiali saluti 
La presente risposta non è resa a titolo di interpello ordinario ai sensi dell'art.11 della legge n.212 del 2000, bensì a titolo di assistenza al contribuente ai sensi della Circolare Ministeriale n.99/E del 18/05/2000.  
Ovvero, non ne sapevano una mazza. Però, andando a memoria sulle istruzioni poi uscite, ti posso dire che hanno deciso di non applicare questa analogia e quindi non vanno nelle certificazioni né nel 770. Mica potevano essere coerenti.  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

La Maior è la "maior", c'è poco da fare  :Smile:

----------


## bepizomon

Nelle istruzioni del 770 non vengono citati espressamente, però nel dubbio li riportiamo comunque e rilasciamo certificazione.
Così il contribuente ha le sue certificazioni dei compensi percepiti ed è contento, l'agenzia può incrociare i redditi ed è contenta.
Sul web ho trovato questa risposta del CNA di Siena (del 30 marzo 2013):  _Le fatture emesse da contribuenti aderenti al regime dei nuovi minimi (art. 27, D.L. n. 98/2011) non soggette a ritenuta d'acconto per effetto di quanto disposto dal Provvedimento del direttore dell'Agenzia delle Entrate del 22/12/2011, n. 185820/2011, dovranno essere indicate nel modello 770 relativo all'anno 2012, da presentare nel 2013 da parte dei sostituti d'imposta che corrisponderanno compensi a tali contribuenti.
E' quindi opportuno fin da ora procedere con l'eventuale memorizzazione di tali documenti.[*]
Questa è la risposta data dall'Agenzia delle Entrate, sentita per le vie brevi dall'Ufficio Politiche fiscali della CNA Nazionale. La risposta dell'Agenzia delle Entrate, che verrà poi ufficializzata dalla stessa, si basa su un'analogia fatta tra il regime dei nuovi minimi e il regime delle nuove iniziative produttive (art. 13, L. n. 388/2000).  Si ricorda, infatti, che le istruzioni del modello 770/2012, relativo all'anno 2011, riportano che "sono comunque tenuti alla presentazione del Mod. 770 semplificato i soggetti che hanno corrisposto compensi ad esercenti prestazioni di lavoro autonomo che hanno optato per il regime agevolato, relativo alle nuove iniziative produttive di cui all'art. 13 della legge 23 dicembre 2000, n. 388 e non hanno, per espressa previsione normativa, effettuato ritenute alla fonte"._ 
fonte : link   
Cmq anche in passato mi è capitato di non aver indicato nuove iniziative imprenditoriali nel 770 e nessuno, nè contribuente, nè agenzia, hanno mai detto nulla. Ma magari siamo stati fortunati!

----------


## Maior

Sì ma questa volta secondo me sarà diverso: un intero 2012 è stato registrato senza che venisse nemmeno data una voce al riguardo. Idem con l'uscita delle istruzioni del 770. Per l'altro regime si sapeva che era così, era detto chiaramente. 
Ad oggi, secondo me, la situazione è che le fatture dei minimi sono state registrate senza impostare le relative ritenute a zero, ovvero, non sono stati impostati i parametri per far sì che quelle fatture vengano riportate dal programma nel 770, pur se con ritenuta a zero. Valle a ritrovare oggi quelle fatture... Per questo mi ero posta il problema al tempo ma è risultato un vano tentativo. 
Quindi, anche qualora nel caso in cui se risultasse che forse possa non considerarsi del tutto errato l'inserimento dei minimi nel 770, secondo me semplicemente non interessa a nessuno.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bepizomon

> Valle a ritrovare oggi quelle fatture... Per questo mi ero posta il problema al tempo ma è risultato un vano tentativo.

  VF15 della dichiarazione IVA. 
Comunque anche secondo me non interessa a nessuno!

----------


## Maior

Se è per questo nel mio programma potrei anche fare una ricerca sulle fatture per codice IVA ma devo comunque perderci del tempo e decidere di farlo.

----------


## Bomber

Anch'io li riporto nel 770 e faccio rilasciare certificazione: quando li ho inseriti, lo scorso anno, ho dato per scontato che fossero assimilati ai "forfettini".
PS il link non si apre...

----------


## bepizomon

> Anch'io li riporto nel 770 e faccio rilasciare certificazione: quando li ho inseriti, lo scorso anno, ho dato per scontato che fossero assimilati ai "forfettini".
> PS il link non si apre...

  il link rimanda ad un file da scaricare, puoi cercare con google parte del testo per provarlo.
provo ad allegartelo qui: 1255770-2013-Sempl.-.doc 
rettifico la data: è una risposta di marzo 2012. 
dato che nelle istruzioni del 770/2013 non è citato specificatamente il regime dei minimi non credo possano sanzionare l'omessa indicazione.
come prassi di studio però li riportiamo lo stesso, prima che da un anno all'altro cambino le istruzioni e li includano senza che ce ne accorgiamo.

----------


## Bomber

Grazie per il link.

----------


## danilo sciuto

La conclusione "nel dubbio le mettiamo" l'avevo valutata anche io  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ho pensato però che, in mancanza di preciso obbligo, la compilazione del rigo dei compensi, senza un correlativo campo "ritenute effettuate" potesse scatenare qualche alert in sede di invio del 770, o, peggio ancora, in sede di controllo automatizzato.

----------


## bepizomon

> Ho pensato però che, in mancanza di preciso obbligo, la compilazione del rigo dei compensi, senza un correlativo campo "ritenute effettuate" potesse scatenare qualche alert in sede di invio del 770, o, peggio ancora, in sede di controllo automatizzato.

  Nessun alert, è già previsto l'invio del campo compensi senza indicazione delle ritenute per i compensi ai soggetti "nuove iniziative imprenditoriali".

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Anch'io li riporto nel 770 e faccio rilasciare certificazione: quando li ho inseriti, lo scorso anno, ho dato per scontato che fossero assimilati ai "forfettini".

  Ma l'anno scorso il problema non si poneva.... non c'erano ancora i nuovi minimi.

----------


## Bomber

Intendevo inseriti nei sostituti con aggancio per il 770.

----------


## Kewell

E' previsto dalle istruzioni del Mod. 770/2013.
"Relativamente ai compensi, non soggetti a ritenuta d’acconto, corrisposti a coloro che applicano il regime fiscale di vantaggio per l’imprenditoria giovanile e lavoratori in mobilità previsto dall’art. 27 del D.L. n. 98 del 2011 nel presente punto va altresì indicato l’intero importo corrisposto, ancorché non assoggettato a ritenuta d’acconto" (pag. 58/59).
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E' previsto dalle istruzioni del Mod. 770/2013.
> "Relativamente ai compensi, non soggetti a ritenuta d’acconto, corrisposti a coloro che applicano il regime fiscale di vantaggio per l’imprenditoria giovanile e lavoratori in mobilità previsto dall’art. 27 del D.L. n. 98 del 2011 nel presente punto va altresì indicato l’intero importo corrisposto, ancorché non assoggettato a ritenuta d’acconto" (pag. 58/59).
> Ciao

  
Oooohhhh !
Grazie !! 
Sono orgoglioso di dire che la discussione si è chiusa !  :Cool:

----------


## IMC101276

Mi accodo ad un discorso già chiuso, ma il dubbio mi assale!! Causale 770 nuovi minimi metto A? e al punto 23 metto codice 3??

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi accodo ad un discorso già chiuso, ma il dubbio mi assale!! Causale 770 nuovi minimi metto A? e al punto 23 metto codice 3??

  Qual è il punto 23?
Qual è il codice 3?

----------


## IMC101276

Quadro Certificazione Lav.Autonomi, Dati relative alle somme erogate colonna 23! Il mio cliente è un Architetto Superminimo , il dubbio che mi assale è: colonna 18 causale A, colonna 23 codice 3 "erogazione di altri Redditi esenti previste dalle specifiche disposizioni normative"

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quadro Certificazione Lav.Autonomi, Dati relative alle somme erogate colonna 23! Il mio cliente è un Architetto Superminimo , il dubbio che mi assale è: colonna 18 causale A, colonna 23 codice 3 "erogazione di altri Redditi esenti previste dalle specifiche disposizioni normative"

  
Confermo tutto.

----------


## Ligenz

> E' previsto dalle istruzioni del Mod. 770/2013.
> "Relativamente ai compensi, non soggetti a ritenuta dacconto, corrisposti a coloro che applicano il regime fiscale di vantaggio per limprenditoria giovanile e lavoratori in mobilità previsto dallart. 27 del D.L. n. 98 del 2011 nel presente punto va altresì indicato lintero importo corrisposto, ancorché non assoggettato a ritenuta dacconto" (pag. 58/59).
> Ciao

  dalle istruzioni: Per quanto concerne i compensi erogati ad esercenti *prestazioni di lavoro autonomo* che hanno optato per iregimi agevolati, relativi alle nuove iniziative di cui allart. 13 della legge 23 dicembre
2000, n. 388, al punto 21 va indicato lintero importo corrisposto, ancorché non assoggettato a ritenuta dacconto [...] 
ergo che per i compensi erogati agli esercenti attività d'impresa (iscritti in CCIAA) non va certificato nulla e non vengono inclusi nel 770
sbaglio???

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ergo che per i compensi erogati agli esercenti attività d'impresa (iscritti in CCIAA) non va certificato nulla e non vengono inclusi nel 770
> sbaglio???

  Non sbagli. 
ciao

----------


## MicheleP

Ma secondo voi non era più logico inserire tutti i minimi e non solo quelli che fanno attività di lavoro autonomo?

----------

